# Bench length



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm building a dining table bench that will span 70 inches. Clamping (2) 2x8 together and using 3 in legs 16in tall...should the 2x8 be able to span that distance and not bow?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*You need the Sagulator*

I would use this handy reference.

http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm

You need to decide the load you envisage.

Wood will bow a lot before breaking. Likely the amount of bow would be disconcerting to a person sitting on a bench long before the bench would fail.

Even a small support in the middle can make a big difference.


----------



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks great tool


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that Dave.


----------



## alanRammel (Aug 31, 2011)

If I go beyond 72 inch span on a good hardwood bench then I would aim for a center leg. So depends on your confidence.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would build an apron all around the perimeter, notch the legs into that and then put on the 2x8 top. Any bowing on an unsupported bench top will put strain on legs that are only attached to the top, not to mention just ordinary wiggling around. There would be too much sag if the legs were on the corners of a 70" bench.


----------

